# Urban Exploring in the news



## Ladyhayles (Feb 25, 2012)

Did do a quick search but can't find any reference to this as yet. Really interesting article about guys exploring London underground tunnels and disused stations.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2106349/Who-said-trainspotting-anoraks-Meet-urban-explorers-hunting-Londons-ghost-stations-sparked-terror-alert-Royal-wedding.html.html


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 26, 2012)

Old news.

Although, lol at that ASBO


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a bigger article in yesterdays Guardian linking it to the Olympics and the security.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol! Now loads of people who read papers and never thought of it will think of it...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2012)

??? pardon?


----------



## djmcambs (Feb 28, 2012)

we arent the bad guys, the police and the authorities want to be targeting the chavs and drug addicts that cause damage and vandalism to the underground system and be a little more sympathetic to our cause and what we do for documenting history.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it is very strange that there is a 10 year speaking ban on these people. We have the basic human right to speak to who ever we want to. I understand a ban whilst a court case is pending but if it was me, a massive middle finger would be put up and I would talk to my friends.


----------



## krela (Feb 29, 2012)

Fairly hefty doses of bullshit going on there, there are no legal mechanism for banning people from talking to each other, blogging or otherwise. The Daily Mail has never been known for sticking to reality though.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's in the Daily Mail it's a load of bull shit.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 29, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> If it's in the Daily Mail it's a load of bull shit.



Too right, but all too well believed by the readers.......


----------



## highcannons (Feb 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> ??? pardon?



They are thick and it would not have occurred to them.....it will now...

 do you read the Guardian?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2012)

highcannons said:


> They are thick and it would not have occurred to them.....it will now...
> 
> do you read the Guardian?



I do ! and why?


----------



## highcannons (Feb 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I do ! and why?



Er, I'll just take my foot out of it and slink away somewhere or other


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 29, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Er, I'll just take my foot out of it and slink away somewhere or other



Guardian readers of the world! Unite and take over!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Guardian readers of the world! Unite and take over!!!



Come the Revolution !!


----------



## peanuts (Mar 2, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Guardian readers of the world! Unite and take over!!!



dont you mean

grauniad readers of the world untie lol


----------



## highcannons (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyrate, I thought Garda readers were liberal, I mean they aint gonna revolution anything are they?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Anyrate, I thought Garda readers were liberal, I mean they aint gonna revolution anything are they?



Very true! I,ll just go where the money is.


----------

